# Disabled motor



## uniskinner (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi
You may help on this question. I have an expensive motor I bought to suite me and my disability, its quite big, and spent many thousand getting it fully kitted out to be very safe motor for me to drive and as a passenger, as one of my problems is spinal cord compression at the neck and was told by docs to keep out of motors as much as possible, as one bump would paralysed me from the neck down as neck has post in but still unstable, never go out ye right that’s why I got this motor. Will I be able to keep my motor, as just now its registered disabled for me to drive. I know after three or six months I need to re register it and pay an extreme amount of import duty or get rid of it. Surely in my position they may see I need this motor for me to lead a normal ish life and feel safe in a motor. Will I be able to use my disabled parking ticket also

Who do you think may help me with answering those questions on my motor?
uni


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

You can import it as part of your goods and chattels and it will be exempt from tax. That is assuming it is a car in its own right - not a Motability scooter? There are other costs to importing a car that have been covered in many other posts 

Davexf


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I think that in order for anyone to give you really useful advice they will need to know exactly what you are asking about. 'Disabled motor' to me means a motor which has been disabled. Excuse my ignorance. 

However, for us who are not on your wavelength, more info is likely to result in info which will help you in your precise situation.

Good luck 
Larry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I think that in order for anyone to give you really useful advice they will need to know exactly what you are asking about. 'Disabled motor' to me means a motor which has been disabled. Excuse my ignorance.
> 
> However, for us who are not on your wavelength, more info is likely to result in info which will help you in your precise situation.
> 
> ...


I understood it to be a car (motor) with modifications to make it suitable for the (disabled) OP to drive...............


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I understood it to be a car (motor) with modifications to make it suitable for the (disabled) OP to drive...............


I am sorry but my life experience has conditioned me to never assume anything, as one can so often be wrong. If that does not result in any problems OK but if that means a person seeking advice gets the wrong info then it is not helpful.

I am aware that the variety of vehicles designed, constructed and or adapted for use by persons with disabilities is considerable.

(I had a DL as a disabled driver when I was younger, although I was permitted to drive a car which had not been modified in any way. However, many might incorrectly assume that the vehicle I drove must have had 'modifications to make it suitable for me to drive').


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

As I understand it, all alterations to vehicles have to be homologated here and added to the logbook. Even fitting a towbar entails a visit to the ITV (MOT) station and the associated paperwork and fees. I would check very carefully and try to contact a homologation expert here before you undergo the costly and, potentially unsuccessful, attempt to use your vehicle on Spanish roads.

My partner wanted to buy a folding motorbike trailer from the UK, but it is not homologated here. The manufacturers themselves advised him not to buy it as they had been advised that Spain would not allow it to be registered.

The phrase, '_España es diferente_' is all too true.


----------



## uniskinner (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Thanks, no it is a motor I bought and was adapted in places for me to drive, its a big motor with extras put in it that cannot be put into other makes or models was put in when it reached the UK. For my disabilities to keep me safe, for ease of drive many safety extras all because of my particular disability I have. It cost thousands to add those extras. However thought having a special designed motor will cost me dearly for my needs, I will pay the extra to keep it If I can. Could have bough a flat in spain ith what this cost.....ho dear. uni


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I am sorry but my life experience has conditioned me to never assume anything, as one can so often be wrong. If that does not result in any problems OK but if that means a person seeking advice gets the wrong info then it is not helpful.
> 
> I am aware that the variety of vehicles designed, constructed and or adapted for use by persons with disabilities is considerable.
> 
> (I had a DL as a disabled driver when I was younger, although I was permitted to drive a car which had not been modified in any way. However, many might incorrectly assume that the vehicle I drove must have had 'modifications to make it suitable for me to drive').


this bit gave it away 



> I have an expensive motor I bought to suite me and my disability, its quite big, and spent many thousand getting it fully kitted out to be very safe motor for me to drive and as a passenger


----------



## uniskinner (Aug 31, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> this bit gave it away


beyond me, I see even a tow bar is classed a adjustment over there.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

uniskinner said:


> beyond me, I see even a tow bar is classed a adjustment over there.


Of course - because the vehicle has been modified from the original design and manufacture.

Each modification must be checked and regulated to make sure that it keeps the roadworthiness of the vehicle and maintains road safety.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## uniskinner (Aug 31, 2014)

I guess the regulations will help with the economy.....fill some wallets, will have to strip my chrome dressing off too and dark windows, although put on by dealer. I expect will end up having to Buy a spanish motor at inflated price, and a great way to come by UK motors for scrap value, another way of euro extraction...the more i ask the more I hear the less I like.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

uniskinner said:


> I guess the regulations will help with the economy.....fill some wallets, will have to strip my chrome dressing off too and dark windows, although put on by dealer. I expect will end up having to Buy a spanish motor at inflated price, and a great way to come by UK motors for scrap value, another way of euro extraction...the more i ask the more I hear the less I like.


Which is not the same as the vehicle manufacturer. I was told that I would have to take off the 'running boards' on my shogun when I tried to matriculate it here and these ARE original equipment from Mitsubishi.

Spanish Motor prices are not inflated (IMHO) - certainly not 'euro extraction'.

Unfortunately, the changes you have made, whilst with all the correct intentions, will not (probably) meet EU regulations. This is just the way it is.

If they are essential changes (chrome and tinting clearly isn't) then why not try and get them regulated in UK before coming to Spain?


----------

